# bADaSS SHOAL PICS



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats a great shoal!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

What colour, great p's.
Ta.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking shoal...awesome Caribas...







!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice shoal


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Great pics and shoal. What kind of plant is that floating to the top? Live or plastic. Looks awesome.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Those are sweet!!! Good pics tramatic


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

Almost look like super reds from the color!! Awesome


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

That is alot of teeth!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good pics and very well kept p's
dixon


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice color on them reds ........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW nice pics!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice piranha & pics...those plants look like giant bamboo...is that what it is?


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Traumatic, excellent photography dude! Nice fish you have there! Great pics, nice and clear.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

damn get some pics of them feeding


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful P's.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all, much appreciated.

Theres' 4x 6-7" caribe, 5x 5-8" reds. The reds are tank bred.
Those ARE bamboo fancy plants. I bought like 4 of them and they're in all my tanks. I'll do my best getting feeding pics. I'm having a friend over who's in a video productions class. He's gonna video tape a feeding. I'll see about putting that up.

Thanks again


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome fish and pictures man.

Joe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Truly Bad ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thats one sexy shoal..i bet there vicious as hell







im feeling the fury


----------



## svpog (Oct 21, 2003)

one word=awesome, no two words=very awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet shaol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice,great coloration on them...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

*UPDATE:

I've enhanced the shoal by adding 5x 4" cariba. The first thing these little guys did was eat. Then they made some friends. I haven't see them w/ out a full belly since I got them on 11/7/03.

Enjoy....










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

AWESOME...very nice..how many you have in that tank now???


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow man you do have an awesome shoal going on in that 125! is there a lot of aggression or not?

Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

There's 9x 4-7" cariba and 5x 5-8" red bellys so 14 pygos total. 
The 190gal i'm fixing, will be their new home soon.

Genin- the aggression is minimal, I attribute that to, possibly, the 8" pacu they chase around all day. As you can see there's slim to none fin damage on any of them. After the little guys came, I rearranged the tank. I added two large pieces of driftwood and moved the plants and rocks around. After a couple of days, the smallest cariba started chillin over by the largest caribe, above the power head.


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Hay traumatic what kind of plants are those?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Wild!!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

that is a sweet looking shoal!









only one thing.... michigan =







buckeyes =


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i hope this pic works C:\Documents and Settings\Matt\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture\Picture 5.jpg


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i know its not a very good pic but i will get more


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> that is a sweet looking shoal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I full agree, we will see this weekend.

GO Bucks!


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Very nice! Excellent color!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------

